# New replies notifications



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

When you are subscribed to a topic is there any way to get either email notifications or Tapatalk notifications when a subscribed topic has new posts? I don't seem to get any here @ RootzWiki.

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

+1

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------

